# SQL in Acces Importieren, oder SQL in CSV umwandeln



## exitboy (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich eine SQL Datei in Axcess importieren, eine SQL Datei in CSV umwandeln?


----------



## exitboy (15. Oktober 2007)

hab ne Loesung ueber nen Umweg, indem ich PHPMYADMIN(local) die SQL importieren lasse, dann den Export als CSV fahre. Das muss doch auch einfache gehen.


----------

